# Ants for goldfish?



## ncstater1919 (Oct 7, 2005)

Hello everyone, its been a while but anyways, on another fish site, we had this topic about raising, or getting ants from the yard for the goldfish? is this safe? cause if it is, its a great and cheap idea?


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

NO. I had one carpenter ant fall in the tank accidentally and my little oranda (only 1.5 inches at the time) swallowed the ant. It looked like it bit her several times before the ant finally died and it was almost 1 hour before the oranda finally spit up pieces of the ant. Smaller ants may be ok but I would not risk it. Catch some house flies or get a grindal worm culture.


----------



## ncstater1919 (Oct 7, 2005)

what is a grindal worm culture?


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Small white worms that you can get on aquabid or through mail order. You can keep the culture going in a tubberware container with potting soil and feeding them fish flakes and baby cereal. I had my culture for 2 years and most of my fish love them to include my picky dwarf puffers.


----------



## ncstater1919 (Oct 7, 2005)

haha alright thanks!


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

we have sugar ants fall off our maple tree into the pond right under it and the koi and goldfish gobble them up


----------



## ncstater1919 (Oct 7, 2005)

ok, well, i heard from another site that termites are ok to feed to goldfish, yes or no? cause i found some termites in the woods and i got like 12 in a cup, and im waiting for the ok to try it. thanks for the help.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

You can actually feed your goldfish quite a variety of foods. 

The most common are
*Live foods-* Daphnia, Brine Shrimp, Tubiflex worms, Meal worms, Wax worms, Blood worms 
*Staple foods-* shrimp pellets, flakes in a variety of types, algae wafers, etc. 

I prefer the prepared foods for them They are eaiser and cleaner. There is no chance of getting animals that have sprayed with posins from someone trying to clear them out of their yard. These can quickly kill your fish. And the foods now-adays have been tested over and over and proven themselves through time. There are even speical blends for goldfish, bettas, cichlids, etc... It is no longer a one diet for all world.


----------

